# High-end Fountain Pens and Watches *pic heavy*



## Peejaydoubleyou (Oct 20, 2014)

Hey everyone, let's post our high end beautiful fountain pens and watches...
These are my Parker Duofold FP & BP blue check pens, and my Rolex Submariner two-tone...

Post your pics for everyone to enjoy... ️









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## jar (Dec 24, 2013)

Can we play if we don't have any high end watches?


----------



## gangrel (Jun 25, 2015)

Tease him, jar.

One pic of one pen. Preferably one you haven't posted before.  But if not, a maki-e would be fine.


----------



## FloridaTime (Sep 8, 2017)

Seiko SKX173 and a Waterman Graduate loaded with J. Herbin 1670 Emerald of Chivor which cost more then the pen.

Everyone has their idea of highend haha


----------



## jar (Dec 24, 2013)

A first quarter 1941 Parker "51" with a 1943 Elgin.










The pen was an Engagement present from Dad to Mom and the watch was a gift from Mom to Dad when I was born. The watch still runs and keeps accurate time and the pen is a Sterling silver cap with dents where it was used as a teething object by almost every one of my brothers and sisters. The Jewels and plunger are aluminum.

Dad while he was in North Africa and a Conway Stewart 388.










And it isn't easy being green ...


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou (Oct 20, 2014)

jar said:


> Can we play if we don't have any high end watches?


Yes mate  

"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## gangrel (Jun 25, 2015)

But when it comes to pens, jar doesn't play fair. He plays to win.  A 1Q first-year 51...dude, that's cheating big time.


----------



## jar (Dec 24, 2013)

gangrel said:


> But when it comes to pens, jar doesn't play fair. He plays to win.  A 1Q first-year 51...dude, that's cheating big time.


Writes nice too. Super wet m-f nib.

I like Duofolds too.


----------



## jar (Dec 24, 2013)

A first quarter 1943 Vac and a Lord Elgin:


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou (Oct 20, 2014)

I know I'm breaking my own rules...

Not being a FP... But this was my day...

Work hard... Play hard!









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## jar (Dec 24, 2013)

Peejaydoubleyou said:


> I know I'm breaking my own rules...
> 
> Not being a FP... But this was my day...
> 
> ...


Okay, now you got my attention.

I was a long term Alfisti and truly miss the marque. Some of my favorites were my Gulia and Gulietta, the 2600, my 1969 Boat tailed spider with the 1750 engine and dual DellOrto carbs and 10mm cams, my 71 Berlina and a later GTV. But I don't recognize that console and the Red Line is not at the top of the tach and neither it or the speedo appear oriented towards the drivers eyes. Strange looking.

6000 a day keeps the mechanic away!

AbE: Mandatory Italian Pen PRON.


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou (Oct 20, 2014)

@jar, I'm glad I have your attention...

Game on mate  

Pelikan Souveran Plunger Fountain Pen GT M1000 Black 18K Gold NIB (Med)...

And Citizen Eco-Drive Perpetual Complication, in gold with diamonds...









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## jar (Dec 24, 2013)

Nice Pelikans. I sold most of mine but kept a few. One neat one that I kept is an old style M600 which is the same size as the 200 & 400 but more furniture and an 18K nib. It's the third from the right in the picture below.








So what model Alfa is that?


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou (Oct 20, 2014)

@jar...

Nice range ... Yea I do love Pelikans too, but I've sold all bar this the 1000... I only use it for contract signing...

The Alfa is the 2016 Giulietta Veloce...️

My next pen/watch combo is...

My vintage/heirloom Parker 51... (I'm not exactly sure what year it is ️

And my new Cartier Calibre De Cartier... 









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## jar (Dec 24, 2013)

Some Italians:


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou (Oct 20, 2014)

Subaqua Noma V 

Parker Premier Deluxe Gold Tartan Fountain Pen ️









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou (Oct 20, 2014)

GrouchoM said:


> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Perfect pair! ️

"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## wspohn (Mar 17, 2006)

14K Waterman Edson Boucheron with 14K chronometer


----------



## jar (Dec 24, 2013)

wspohn said:


> 14K Waterman Edson Boucheron with 14K chronometer
> 
> View attachment 12730253


Very nice.


----------



## wspohn (Mar 17, 2006)

Here are a couple of classic pens - Waterman Man l'Arlequin and Opera patterns with two vintage 14K Le Coultres - a Pershing and one I don't recall at the moment


----------



## hector67 (Jun 24, 2015)

I posted this picture in another thread and it is not the best quality photo but here is my watch lineup with some of my pens... from left to right

UN Dual Time blue face and MB 1912
Ball Trainmaster 120th in 18k rose gold and MB Pavarotti
Cartier Tank MC and MB 146 Diamond
Oris 65 and MB 144 Masterpiece rolled gold cap green 
MB Heritage and MB 149 from 1984
GP Classic Chronograph and MB 149 90th anniversary
BM Capeland Chronograph and Visconti **** Sapiens Bronze Age

I no longer have the Oris 65 and the MB Heritage watch. They were replaced by an Oris Carl Brashear and a B&M Capeland Club.


----------



## Dmitry_S (May 26, 2018)

Is this Omas? That meander decor is recognizable to me.


----------



## marcopolo05 (Jun 15, 2015)

Nice Pavarotti !


hector67 said:


> I posted this picture in another thread and it is not the best quality photo but here is my watch lineup with some of my pens... from left to right
> 
> UN Dual Time blue face and MB 1912
> Ball Trainmaster 120th in 18k rose gold and MB Pavarotti
> ...


Envoyé de mon LG-H815 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------

